# moving hdtv queston



## jilardi2 (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a 42 inch plasma tv, that i need to move about 20 miles. i don't have the box anymore. i want to put in in the trunk of my car, standing up wrapped in a blanket and strapped down good of course. what do you guys think?

If it is a good idea should i take the interstate or backroads?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

jilardi2 said:


> I have a 42 inch plasma tv, that i need to move about 20 miles. i don't have the box anymore. i want to put in in the trunk of my car, standing up wrapped in a blanket and strapped down good of course. what do you guys think?
> 
> If it is a good idea should i take the interstate or backroads?


 If you stand it up and protect it from bouncing you should be fine. If the glass flexes due to a bounce you could be in trouble. When I got my 50" PDP 4 years ago I had to take it out of the box to get it home (I should have had them deliver it but as usual I was in a rush). I made it about 15 miles at about 15-20mph without problem except for the cars on the Parkway (55mph) not very happy. There are LOTS of stories and photos online of those who did not make it. :eek2:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You should be fine.

I moved a 42" LCD a few weeks ago for someone and just laid it down on the back seat.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Depends on the quality of your backroads. I'd take smooth Interstate over potholes any day!


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Note to self: Keep the box when I get one!

Buy another TV just like it. Set it up at your new place, then move your old one with that box you just got. Enjoy them both!


----------



## jilardi2 (Mar 6, 2008)

it ended up fitting in the back seat of a 93 mercury sable.

thanks everyone


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> You should be fine.
> 
> I moved a 42" *LCD* a few weeks ago for someone and just laid it down on the back seat.


The OP had a Plasma. You said "LCD." LCD's have never been a problem which is one of the advantages they have although I understand some now have glass panels which becomes a problem.

Plasma most definitely are a problem if they are layed flat. You COULD get lucky but if it flexes even the slightest you could end up with a large pile of glass. That's why plasma's are always strapped standing up on a skid when shipped. Mine (50") came strapped upright to a 6' x 3' wood skid that weighed probably twice the weight of the plasma in the box and had a "tilt indicator" on the crate that said "DO NOT ACCEPT IF TRIGGERED." I had to saw up the skid before my town would take it away.


----------



## jilardi2 (Mar 6, 2008)

TBlazer07 said:


> The OP had a Plasma. You said "LCD." LCD's have never been a problem which is one of the advantages they have although I understand some now have glass panels which becomes a problem.
> 
> Plasma most definitely are a problem if they are layed flat. You COULD get lucky but if it flexes even the slightest you could end up with a large pile of glass. That's why plasma's are always strapped standing up on a skid when shipped. Mine (50") came strapped upright to a 6' x 3' wood skid that weighed probably twice the weight of the plasma in the box and had a "tilt indicator" on the crate that said "DO NOT ACCEPT IF TRIGGERED." I had to saw up the skid before my town would take it away.


i hear that, i had to take mine out of the box or "case" it was in to fit it in a Jeep Liberty when i bought it a couple of years ago.

and i couldn't fit the box in the liberty so i left it at sams club


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

I moved a 42" plasma across the country in the back of my SUV. It was standing up, padded with blankets, and strapped to the side of the vehicle. It made the trip just fine and is now over eight years old...


----------

